# Bal bags: Then and Now



## Norm.Core

Old-school Bal fanatics, are you feeling out of sorts with the new Bal designs now?

When I check out the Celebrities wearing Bal thread, not only do I not know most of the celebrities in the pics, but even how they style it feels so alien to me. Or when I visit a Bal store, when I don’t even see the “City” version on the shelves, I feel like it’s a completely different designer. Makes me kinda sad that I don’t feel any connection to the brand now.

If asked what’s my favourite designer bag, I still think of me as a Balenciaga girl. I check Reseller sites nearly everyday hunting for 2000’s era Bals, even when I’m not looking to buy... it’s just a habit I’m used to and can’t seem to stop. But I’m also ok that I only like the old bags and that the brand has left me behind. Because I was there and experienced NG’s era when the frenzy was real. That was a fun time.

How do you feel about the brand these days?


----------



## lesAdrets

With each successive ad campaign they are literally leaving me feeling alienated. They’ve made their twitter and instagram posts ephemeral so it’s like they’re acknowledging neither history nor legacy. It’s no exaggeration to say when I think of Cristóbal and Nicolas I want to weep.


----------



## earswithfeet

I wasn't there back in the day when the Moto bag era started. I was still blissfully unaware about any and all luxury brands. Also, I was completely broke back then and still at school, lol.
I only started falling for Balenciaga about a year ago, I think. I was instantly drawn to the good 'ol bags. The leather, yum, perfection. So, even a noob like me can see that Bal now has absolutely nothing in common with the old style bags from the early 2k's. It saddens me, because the recent designs all look just meh to me. Boring even or just too "out there" (the hefty bag, anyone ). I think NG def should have stayed with Balenciaga instead of switching over to LV. Demna just doesn't do it for me, at all...
So, I will continue hunting down pretty pre owned Bal bags.


----------



## cartier

I totally agree.  It’s like it’s become an entire different line. And that is probably exactly what they wanted. Appealing to a new era of customers who will buy not for the love of the leather and history but more for the fact that it’s something new and must have.


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Old-school Bal fanatics, are you feeling out of sorts with the new Bal designs now?
> 
> When I check out the Celebrities wearing Bal thread, not only do I not know most of the celebrities in the pics, but even how they style it feels so alien to me. Or when I visit a Bal store, when I don’t even see the “City” version on the shelves, I feel like it’s a completely different designer. Makes me kinda sad that I don’t feel any connection to the brand now.
> 
> If asked what’s my favourite designer bag, I still think of me as a Balenciaga girl. I check Reseller sites nearly everyday hunting for 2000’s era Bals, even when I’m not looking to buy... it’s just a habit I’m used to and can’t seem to stop. But I’m also ok that I only like the old bags and that the brand has left me behind. Because I was there and experienced NG’s era when the frenzy was real. That was a fun time.
> 
> How do you feel about the brand these days?


I wasn’t tuned into Bal in the very early days but other than that these are my exact sentiments. I do like the look of the Neo though.


----------



## ghoulish

I definitely couldn't afford Bal during the NG run, but always appreciated it from afar. Nowadays I enjoy the thrill of the hunt for all the bygone bags I'd admired then. The better feeling is getting to carry them proudly now.

I may be in the minority where I appreciate both the old and the new alike. Sure there are some zany designs being produced by Demna now, which aren't all to my particular taste, but I appreciate them for what they are: fun fashion. To me, Balenciaga as a brand has always stood out as edgy & offbeat; it's just that edgy fashion from 20 years ago is vastly different from what it is now.


----------



## earswithfeet

lesAdrets said:


> With each successive ad campaign they are literally leaving me feeling alienated. They’ve made their twitter and instagram posts ephemeral so it’s like they’re acknowledging neither history nor legacy. It’s no exaggeration to say when I think of Cristóbal and Nicolas I want to weep.



Their faces creep me out. Why are the mouths and eyes upside down? I don't get it...
Is this supposed to be cool or something? Sorry, but this is just so weird...
I didn't even notice the jewellery at first, I was so distracted...


----------



## lesAdrets

This isn't edgy, this is trolling…
(Sorry @Norm.Core — I know your opening post was about bags and here I am ranting about the brand in general )


----------



## Norm.Core

NG’s Moto bags were considered edgy at the time compared to everything else that was offered by other designers. That’s what drew me to Balenciaga. 

But there’s also something to be said when it’s taken it too far. It’s as if Demna is doing Vetements but slapping a Balenciaga tag on it.


----------



## IntheOcean

I'm very much a newbie when it comes to Balenciaga, but I, too, don't like anything in the brand's current lineup, bags included. It's all just so... not like Balenciaga? It feel completely alien to all the old collections. Like trying to be different and weird for the sake of being different and weird, with no actual idea or reason behind it.


----------



## Grande Latte

Norm.Core said:


> Old-school Bal fanatics, are you feeling out of sorts with the new Bal designs now?
> 
> When I check out the Celebrities wearing Bal thread, not only do I not know most of the celebrities in the pics, but even how they style it feels so alien to me. Or when I visit a Bal store, when I don’t even see the “City” version on the shelves, I feel like it’s a completely different designer. Makes me kinda sad that I don’t feel any connection to the brand now.
> 
> If asked what’s my favourite designer bag, I still think of me as a Balenciaga girl. I check Reseller sites nearly everyday hunting for 2000’s era Bals, even when I’m not looking to buy... it’s just a habit I’m used to and can’t seem to stop. But I’m also ok that I only like the old bags and that the brand has left me behind. Because I was there and experienced NG’s era when the frenzy was real. That was a fun time.
> 
> How do you feel about the brand these days?


I'm like you. I was on it when the craze started about 20 years ago. So I had about 5-6 Moto bags on rotation at the time. I wish I hadn't sell most of them. I only have one now- my beloved Anthracite FIRST. 

If I were to purchase anything Balenciaga. I'd go on Fashionphile and get an oldie in good condition. 

Totally feel you!


----------



## Conni618

Agree with most of the sentiments here. I miss the days when collecting beautiful early Bals was easy.. sell one, buy one…..did it for years.  Suddenly realized I couldn’t replace the sold ones so easily.  Feel old saying it, but those were the days my friend!


----------



## atlantis1982

Somehow I have a feeling that 15-20 years from now this site won't be filled with people discussing all of these Demna-era bags the way we do with the original moto bags.


----------



## Norm.Core

Conni618 said:


> Agree with most of the sentiments here. I miss the days when collecting beautiful early Bals was easy.. sell one, buy one…..did it for years.  Suddenly realized I couldn’t replace the sold ones so easily.  Feel old saying it, but those were the days my friend!


I remember even when the bag production was less (especially for certain colours), ya just gotta be quick to get the one you wanted. It is harder now to find the 15-20 year old Bals in decent condition. Just have to hunt harder.

The good thing is some/most have moved on to other high-end designers (Hermes/Chanel/etc) so the coveted rare bags pop up. I say keep “upgrading” and us Bal collectors are also _upgrading_ our Bal collection.


----------



## Monera

I think they are a meme/troll brand in the modern iteration... Obviously it's been successful for them but I can't say it really appeals to me. At all. The envelope has been pushed too far for my personal taste. I will continue to wear and enjoy my City bags, not for my love of the brand but because I love those specific bags of my collection. I don't check for their current releases at all, and the only time I hear about them is when they make the news for shock value!


----------



## floodette

I have 10+ moto bags, most are small city, and they are really my go to. i think i will always wear them, because they are so RIGHT, and doesnt share same dna with demna’s design haha


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Norm.Core said:


> Old-school Bal fanatics, are you feeling out of sorts with the new Bal designs now?
> 
> When I check out the Celebrities wearing Bal thread, not only do I not know most of the celebrities in the pics, but even how they style it feels so alien to me. Or when I visit a Bal store, when I don’t even see the “City” version on the shelves, I feel like it’s a completely different designer. Makes me kinda sad that I don’t feel any connection to the brand now.
> 
> If asked what’s my favourite designer bag, I still think of me as a Balenciaga girl. I check Reseller sites nearly everyday hunting for 2000’s era Bals, even when I’m not looking to buy... it’s just a habit I’m used to and can’t seem to stop. But I’m also ok that I only like the old bags and that the brand has left me behind. Because I was there and experienced NG’s era when the frenzy was real. That was a fun time.
> 
> How do you feel about the brand these days?


When talking handbags with a friend recently, when I said I liked Balenciaga, I felt inclined to clarify that I liked their older styles more than the current ones


----------



## viewwing

Let’s just say since I don’t buy preloved, I’ll be wearing the ones I have to death and not buying anymore new ones.


----------



## Jaxholt15

I really like the new and old Balenciaga.  While there are some editorial and odd pieces there are always some really great things, always something I want every season.


----------



## Addy

Norm.Core said:


> Old-school Bal fanatics, are you feeling out of sorts with the new Bal designs now?
> 
> When I check out the Celebrities wearing Bal thread, not only do I not know most of the celebrities in the pics, but even how they style it feels so alien to me. Or when I visit a Bal store, when I don’t even see the “City” version on the shelves, I feel like it’s a completely different designer. Makes me kinda sad that I don’t feel any connection to the brand now.
> 
> If asked what’s my favourite designer bag, I still think of me as a Balenciaga girl. I check Reseller sites nearly everyday hunting for 2000’s era Bals, even when I’m not looking to buy... it’s just a habit I’m used to and can’t seem to stop. But I’m also ok that I only like the old bags and that the brand has left me behind. Because I was there and experienced NG’s era when the frenzy was real. That was a fun time.
> 
> How do you feel about the brand these days?


I also yearn for the old days of Bal... the newer styles are a bit too "blingy" for me.


----------



## beauxgoris

Norm.Core said:


> Old-school Bal fanatics, are you feeling out of sorts with the new Bal designs now?
> 
> When I check out the Celebrities wearing Bal thread, not only do I not know most of the celebrities in the pics, but even how they style it feels so alien to me. Or when I visit a Bal store, when I don’t even see the “City” version on the shelves, I feel like it’s a completely different designer. Makes me kinda sad that I don’t feel any connection to the brand now.
> 
> If asked what’s my favourite designer bag, I still think of me as a Balenciaga girl. I check Reseller sites nearly everyday hunting for 2000’s era Bals, even when I’m not looking to buy... it’s just a habit I’m used to and can’t seem to stop. But I’m also ok that I only like the old bags and that the brand has left me behind. Because I was there and experienced NG’s era when the frenzy was real. That was a fun time.
> 
> How do you feel about the brand these days?


I'm with you. Original oldie here. I miss those days of waiting for the swatches, becoming obsessed with the new colors and leathers and searching for grail bags. The one thing I'm very glad I never did is sell my collection. I'm still a bal girl and wear one everyday and am lucky enough to have a selection so they've stayed pretty much in new/excellent condition. I don't like the direction the brand went and would only buy a newer bag (if any) maybe 3-5 years from now when they've lost value ie. inexpensive.


----------



## Addy

beauxgoris said:


> I'm with you. Original oldie here. I miss those days of waiting for the swatches, becoming obsessed with the new colors and leathers and searching for grail bags. The one thing I'm very glad I never did is sell my collection. I'm still a bal girl and wear one everyday and am lucky enough to have a selection so they've stayed pretty much in new/excellent condition. I don't like the direction the brand went and would only buy a newer bag (if any) maybe 3-5 years from now when they've lost value ie. inexpensive.


I certainly miss all my oldies but I just lucked out and bought a 2006 RH City for a steal with the intention of giving it some moisture - it looks very dry but everything else looks intact and in great shape.


----------



## maxxout

I am definitely an oldies Bal gal.  And, like beauxgoris, I’m glad that I kept my collection intact as well. 
What’s going on with Balenciaga is what’s been going on in the art world for a while. And that is an emphasis on conceptual or intellectual ideas in art rather than in a soulful experience with art. I was a professor in art for a long time and I’ve been a practicing artist for even longer. Art used to be made from the heart, also the mind, but the heart lead. Now it’s about ideas and keeping it on that level.  In critical discourse it’s laughable if you talk about love and beauty in a work of art. That will pass. All great art contains  the makers imprint…. heart and mind.
The intellectual is easy. There’s no transformation. It makes critics and writers happy because it’s easy to talk about ideas but not so easy to talk about the ineffable…the thing that is beyond words.

I know this is going pretty far to explain the difference between the original Balenciaga bags and the current bags. Those original bags have heart and soul in them. They feel wonderful, the colors are saturated, they’re easy to carry and I believe the maker wanted these bags to be imbued with his spirit. The current bags are born out of ideas. They’re not even interesting ideas. They are from the 60s pop mentality commenting on culture and appropriating. They're one-liners.


----------



## Conni618

Wonderfully expressed. Thank you❤️  If I had the words I’d have said the same thing.  The early chevre bags are absolutely, irrefutably the only apparel I’ve ever experienced that seem to have a soul.  i have a vivid memory of the first time I sold an older Bal City.  While packaging it up with padding and a touch of regret, the thought of poking holes in the box for breathing, was only partially amusing.  It’s no accident that we tend to use human pronouns when referring to them.


----------



## maxxout

Hey Conni! I completely agree with you. I’ve actually cuddled these bags. Not that much different like I cuddle my Yorkie . There does seem to be an alive quality to them. Not like any other bag.


----------



## earswithfeet

HELP!!!  I don't understand this...another weirdo DG thing...

https://www.balenciaga.com/de-de/le-cagole-boot-bag-schwarz-718394210JZ1000.html


----------



## IntheOcean

earswithfeet said:


> HELP!!!  I don't understand this...another weirdo DG thing...
> 
> https://www.balenciaga.com/de-de/le-cagole-boot-bag-schwarz-718394210JZ1000.html


Ugh... So ugly.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Yes, you guys are right. I am an old Bal girl too. I long for the day when Paris Hilton, Nicole Richie and other celebrities would wear the same old Bal they had before. I used to admire them when they had those bags and would wait for a new color of Bal to get released.


----------



## Norm.Core

earswithfeet said:


> HELP!!!  I don't understand this...another weirdo DG thing...
> 
> https://www.balenciaga.com/de-de/le-cagole-boot-bag-schwarz-718394210JZ1000.html


For real? 

Yeah. I’ll take the old Balenciaga please.


----------



## earswithfeet

Norm.Core said:


> For real?
> 
> Yeah. I’ll take the old Balenciaga please.
> 
> View attachment 5603708


Only good thing is you can use the heels of this fugly thing to gauge an assasins' eye out. That's gotta count for something... 
But seriously, why oh why? That's not even avant garde, it's just weird and a waste of ressources.


----------



## Noorasi

I agree with everyone. The old Balenciaga bags were...bags. They had the essence of a bag. The new bags are a commentary on something, a reference to something. Sometimes even a joke as evidenced above. It's very try-hard. Just make a good bag, for goodness sake, so you don't have to beg for attention with all these tricks!


----------



## Monera

Noorasi said:


> I agree with everyone. The old Balenciaga bags were...bags. They had the essence of a bag. The new bags are a commentary on something, a reference to something. Sometimes even a joke as evidenced above. It's very try-hard. Just make a good bag, for goodness sake, so you don't have to beg for attention with all these tricks!


I think you hit the nail on the head, they are just begging for attention so they will go "viral." They don't care about longevity (or practicality) of the designs at all. I know social media is a huge marketing tool now, and financially I think the "viral" stuff is probably paying off in the short-term... but how long can it last? I feel like they are setting themselves up to be passé in a few years, like an old meme that no one references anymore.


----------

